# Entourage-can't set up account?



## Paul K. (Nov 14, 2001)

I am trying to set up account in Entourage to accept mail form my current Yahoo Mail aco****. When I enter all appropriate info i.e., account name, password. I get a popup sceen informing me the passwords are wrong - but they are not.

Any reason why this would not work on an iBook? It worked fine on my other iMAc for a Verizon account, which works great!

Thanks.

Paul K.


----------



## n00ber (Dec 6, 2003)

Hi Paul K, 
Yahoo mail will not work in your Email program unless you sign up and pay a 19.99 yearly subscription. It used to be free but not anymore. But if you have a yahoo Mail plus subscription check this link:

http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/mail/original/mailplus/pop/pop-13.html

http://mailplus.mail.yahoo.com/


----------



## NitroNic (Oct 19, 2003)

I'm not calling n00ber a liar... but that just sounds hard for me to beleive.

Paul, are you sure your credentials were entered properly? I don't use Yahoo! mail, but from experience using other email services with email clients, some may require you to enter a username AND domain... meaning... if your yahoo! username was *BillDing*, then for your mail client you may have to specify your username as *[email protected]* (basically... your email address), rather than just *BillDing*.

Give that a try, if you have not already.

Good luck,

Nic


----------



## NitroNic (Oct 19, 2003)

Well, nevermind, I just read the info posted by n00ber... my bad. But hey I guess it can't hurt anything to try anyway.


----------



## Paul K. (Nov 14, 2001)

NirtoNic:

I did try using yahoo user name, etc. When starting new account it accepts all input info but when in Entourage to send a message a window pops up and indicates password is wrong. I will try the links per n00ber.

Thanks.

Paul K.


----------



## n00ber (Dec 6, 2003)

Hi Guys, i tried to used my yahoo account before... and i entered my account info in all possible ways, and still could not get it to work until i read about yahoo will not allow you to use your yahoo mail unless you get their paid Yahoo Mail Plus, i think somehow Yahoo knows what mail service you are trying to connect form, via HTPP, POP3 client, etc and checks your yahoo user ID to see if you are a current Yahoo Mail plus user.

If you want to use outlook to view your email you have 2 options.
Subscribe to mail plus:

or download and install *YPOPS* which pretty much works as a GATEWAY..read more about it in the following link:

http://ypopsemail.com/

Thanks!


----------



## n00ber (Dec 6, 2003)

oops.. sorry but i think this is only for Windows computers. Not for the Mac.. looks like they've remove the Mac version of this product. I'll look around and see what else can i find.

See ya!


----------



## sagarthework (Jul 27, 2007)

I am using macfreepops 2.2 great little program i have it set up with Apple mail...

You can set it up to download from your accounts...

Regards,

Sagar:up:


----------



## n00ber (Dec 6, 2003)

Cool, thanks for that dude! i will try that.


----------

